# Help needed fron Northern Ireland



## elizabeth28 (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi all

My wife and i and our 3 children are seriously considering moving to Canada.

However we would greatly appreciate help,advice on area's to live,jopb opportunities,education for kids etc etc and of course the actual moving process.

I am a qualified estate agent/letting agent and my wife is a fully qualified beauty therapist.

We would appreciate all help.

Many thanks

Gary & Elizabeth Doherty


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

elizabeth28 said:


> Hi all
> 
> My wife and i and our 3 children are seriously considering moving to Canada.
> 
> ...


Hello and welcome to the site.
Firstly I must tell you that immigrating to Canada will be difficult for you. You must either have pre-arranged employment or have an occupation considered in short demand in Canada. Neither your's nor your wife's occupation is on *THE LIST*
It is my understanding that Real Estate agents in the UK do not require special education, which they do in Canada where they are basically self-employed and are commission based only. 
Why do you want to leave NI? If you lead a middle-class life, own your house, have two cars and enjoy the good things then Canada will not necessarily change that for you. If, on the other hand, you live in a depressed, run-down area and are constantly struggling to make ends meet then it may be for you.


----------



## visachina (Aug 15, 2009)

*Good*

Goodgoodgoodgoodgoodgoodgoodgoodgoodgoodgoodgoodgoodgoodgoodgoodgoodgoodgoodgood


----------



## elizabeth28 (Aug 13, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> Hello and welcome to the site.
> Firstly I must tell you that immigrating to Canada will be difficult for you. You must either have pre-arranged employment or have an occupation considered in short demand in Canada. Neither your's nor your wife's occupation is on *THE LIST*
> It is my understanding that Real Estate agents in the UK do not require special education, which they do in Canada where they are basically self-employed and are commission based only.
> Why do you want to leave NI? If you lead a middle-class life, own your house, have two cars and enjoy the good things then Canada will not necessarily change that for you. If, on the other hand, you live in a depressed, run-down area and are constantly struggling to make ends meet then it may be for you.


Hi

How could i explore possible job opportunities that i could perhaps qualify for?
I am 33 years old and my wife is 31,all our children are under 13.

We feel now would be an appropriate time to make the move if we ever are going to.

I recently closed down my buisnessess and my wife is a housewive,we genuinely would like to have a new experience in life, in the current economic climate things have become somewhat 'depressed' here and we feel a new life abroad maybe a good alternantive for us.


----------



## elizabeth28 (Aug 13, 2009)

visachina said:


> Goodgoodgoodgoodgoodgoodgoodgoodgoodgoodgoodgoodgoodgoodgoodgoodgoodgoodgoodgood




????????????????????????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

visachina said:


> Goodgoodgoodgoodgoodgoodgoodgoodgoodgoodgoodgoodgoodgoodgoodgoodgoodgoodgoodgood


What does this mean. If you can't contribute an intelligent response/assistance/question then do not post at all.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

elizabeth28 said:


> Hi
> 
> How could i explore possible job opportunities that i could perhaps qualify for?
> I am 33 years old and my wife is 31,all our children are under 13.
> ...



I admit to being confused. Are you in NI or USA?


----------



## elizabeth28 (Aug 13, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> I admit to being confused. Are you in NI or USA?


Northern Ireland,


----------



## elizabeth28 (Aug 13, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> What does this mean. If you can't contribute an intelligent response/assistance/question then do not post at all.


Now now thats not very nice.

it was in response to your message 'goodgoodgood etc etc


----------

